# EMS Tats



## 46Young (Apr 13, 2011)

For those that think lighting up your car like a Christmas tree (or "holliday lighting arrangement display" for places that practice freedom from religion rather than freedom of religion), who have a plethora of EMS stickers on their car, wear EMS shirts and hats everywhere (especially corny in bars), I've got something even better:

http://www.strikethebox.com/tattoo/ems/index.htm

I likr this one in particular:

http://www.strikethebox.com/tattoo/ems/2007_ems/05/Morey.htm

Edit: I do see nurses that have their cars dressed up with a couple of stickers and sometimes an RN vanity plate, but I've yet to see them get any RN type tats.

My bad:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=58&ty=48


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 13, 2011)

I love to look at people's tatoos and picture them explaining what they mean to their grandchildren, 50 years from now.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2011)

> or "holliday lighting arrangement display" for places that practice freedom from religion rather than freedom of religion



...or that just realize that not all of us are Christian (as were many of the people who founded this country that people point to when crowing about our origins as a "Christian nation"; many of the 'Founding Fathers' were deists, humanists, etc and not Christians) so freedom of religion means that one religion doesn't get more attention than another.  The folks griping about restrictions on Christmas displays are the normally the same folks who would get really pissed about a Ramadan display or even just a Hanukkah display.  Hell, usually the folks most vocal about it would be committing arson, assault, murder or acts of terror if someone in their town wanted to publicly celebrate these holidays.  

Remember, it's so that we can all celebrate and enjoy the season, not just those in our ranks who believe in a zombified Jewish carpenter. 



> I love to look at people's tatoos and picture them explaining what they mean to their grandchildren, 50 years from now.



Simple solution: don't have kids.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't need to explain my tattoos to anyone. They are mine, on my body, for my own reasons. I got them knowing full well that when i'm 50 they wont look like they do now, but then again, neither will I. 

Please don't judge people by the art they put on themselves.


----------



## slb862 (Apr 14, 2011)

you calling 50 "old" or something?  LOL


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 14, 2011)

Ooo, now I know what my next tattoo can be. The Rod of Asclepius placed underneath my last tat.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

Ugh tattoos. 

I'm an atheist and I say "Merry Christmas" btw. Just a tidbit.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

I rock my tattoos pretty well..    haha...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a little confused by your post. Are you implying that EMS workers are somehow more dedicated to their work because they have tattoos? That is a far stretch to make. How many doctors do you see with "doc tats"? I will not get into an argument about the professionalism of tattoos but personally I would never get a tattoo that was visible while wearing scrubs. And I am assuming many RNs feel the same way since you pointed out the lack of nurse tattoos.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

Who's post are u confused by?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2011)

18G said:


> Who's post are u confused by?




The original post. I may be reading too far into it but I am just curious the point he is trying to make comparing other medical professions having stickers on their cars and tattoos "being better".


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I love to look at people's tatoos and picture them explaining what they mean to their grandchildren, 50 years from now.



In 50 years I will be in my 80's and I could care less at that point I'm sure...lol. And hopefully I will be able to look at mine and be reminded of my youth and the time I got them and what they meant to me at that time.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> The original post. I may be reading to far into it but I am just curious the point he is trying to make comparing other medical professions having stickers on their cars and tattoos "being better".



He was just making a comparison of whackers who decorate their vehicles with warning lights, EMS license plates, and EMS stickers to those who get EMS tattoos I believe... as in they are kinda one in the same. 

I really don't think he was trying to say people who get an EMS tat are more dedicated. strikethebox.com is a pretty cool site so I think he was just sharing it. 

That's how I took it.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2011)

18G said:


> He was just making a comparison of whackers who decorate their vehicles with warning lights, EMS license plates, and EMS stickers to those who get EMS tattoos I believe... as in they are kinda one in the same.
> 
> I really don't think he was trying to say people who get an EMS tat are more dedicated. strikethebox.com is a pretty cool site so I think he was just sharing it.
> 
> That's how I took it.



I probably misread the intent of the post then


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

This is an original design I created the other day. The intent of the design is for a tattoo I am considering. 

The Latin phrase means "to heal the sick through knowledge".


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've debated getting "Born to Kill, Trained to Heal" tattooed on my arm, but decided against it because I don't want to have to keep my sleeves rolled down at reenactments.  Then again I've also joked about having the Y incision for an autopsy tattooed across my chest and abdomen in the form of dotted lines.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I've debated getting "Born to Kill, Trained to Heal" tattooed on my arm, but decided against it because I don't want to have to keep my sleeves rolled down at reenactments.  Then again I've also joked about having the Y incision for an autopsy tattooed across my chest and abdomen in the form of dotted lines.



ooooh connect the dots! thats always fun lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

Or I could go the route of one of the suicide victims I worked as a deputy coroner.  He had two tommy guns, a pair of dice, a knife, Edward G. Robinson, Al Capone, Humphrey Bogart and John Dillinger tattooed (quite well I might add) across this entire torso with the words ":censored::censored::censored::censored: YOU PAY ME" just below his belly button.


----------



## firetender (Apr 17, 2011)

*Lost in translation*



usafmedic45 said:


> Or I could go the route of one of the suicide victims I worked as a deputy coroner.  He had two tommy guns, a pair of dice, a knife, Edward G. Robinson, Al Capone, Humphrey Bogart and John Dillinger tattooed (quite well I might add) across this entire torso with the words ":censored::censored::censored::censored: YOU PAY ME" just below his belly button.



Here's a grand example of expletives serving no one.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

firetender said:


> Here's a grand example of expletives serving no one.


It was at least pretty cool looking.  Even as the brother of a very talented tattoo artist, it was some of the best work I have ever seen.


----------



## EMT20002 (Apr 17, 2011)

My husband has the Boston EMS patch tattooed on his right bicep.   He worked there for about 6 years and it was pretty much his life, but doesn't work there anymore since he moved up north with me, but I still think it looks good on him.  I'm way too much of a wimp to get any tattoos, although I have thought about it since I was 18.   I'm 29 now.  LOL  :wacko:


----------



## EMTCLM (Apr 17, 2011)

18G said:


> This is an original design I created the other day. The intent of the design is for a tattoo I am considering.
> 
> The Latin phrase means "to heal the sick through knowledge".



Not a big tattoo person, but I really like this! Very impressive


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I've debated getting "Born to Kill, Trained to Heal" tattooed on my arm, but decided against it because I don't want to have to keep my sleeves rolled down at reenactments.  Then again I've also joked about having the Y incision for an autopsy tattooed across my chest and abdomen in the form of dotted lines.



My initials are DNR.  When we got married, I briefly considered putting my new initials right on my sternum.  

But no.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My initials are DNR.  When we got married, I briefly considered putting my new initials right on my sternum.
> 
> But no.


Thank you, that made me laugh ^_^.


----------



## 18G (Apr 18, 2011)

EMTCLM said:


> Not a big tattoo person, but I really like this! Very impressive



Thanks!


----------

